# Monster Bluegill Pic



## Polandpark (May 11, 2009)

Been on the site for a while but first post.

This Bluegill was caught on a 6" rubber worm by my 5 year old son in a small pond near Buckeye Lake.

We caught about 15 bass all between 12 - 14 inches and the one big gill all on rubber worms.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

awesome fish but im pretty sure its a green sunfish, not a bluegill. And a giant one at that.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

whatever species of panfish it is....holy crap! My biggest bluegill actually came on a buzzbait while bass fishing.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Had to be an amazing battle , for the little guy ,those things are a strong little fish. Nice job guys.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

That is HUGE! Great job!


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Great FIRST post. Nice fishy


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That sure is a giant! The smile says it all. Nice fish!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Great fish. Congrats to the little guy and to you for taking him fishing.


----------



## greatthosu (May 11, 2009)

Just look at his face, that says it all,You have a fishing bud for life.GREAT FISH.
Steve.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Great picture of one very happy young fisherman! That is a dandy gill too.
Always good to see kids out fishing.
Mike


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

That thing is enormous! Very cool!

Merf


----------



## -slameye- (Mar 10, 2009)

That is an awesome fish! I would be afraid a fish like that would pull my 4 year old daughter into the water!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Boy that is a monster gill..and a happy fisherman to boot.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Poor kid, that hog will spoil him.
Anything smaller will disappoint him.

Great picture of your son, keep up the good work dad!!!!!!!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a monster sunfish. Do you have a length on it. It was probably a new state record.


----------



## clock876 (Apr 6, 2008)

That's one happy little guy there.Great job.Looks like he is hooked for life.Cant wait till my boy can go.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

That's a nice gil and a great pic!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice hybrid!


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

The little guys a winner all the way around!

He's got a nice big fish and a Lebron jersey to match. You cant go wrong with either.

Nice catch!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thats a Fish Ohio PIN there.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Godzillagill !


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Awsome Picture And a Great Gill.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch young man. Watch out fishingredhawk, when that little guy starts catching bass, look out!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sheeze that thing is huge!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Holy Cow what a gill,bet the water went down a few inches when the kid pulled the fish out of the water.The smile says it all.That kid is hooked for life.
Great pic,thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for posting such an awesome report! I hope that he always remembers that fish and it keeps that smile on his face. Most of us have never saw a sunfish that big let alone caught one! Keep at it young man and you will maybe someday even catch a larger one.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

another great day angling by a youngster.that'll definitely be one catch he'll never forget


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow what a toad. Great times fishing with little ones.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats a monster gill!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

now that's a bull:B
it is a bluegill,or possible hybrid.my old eyes aren't sharp enough to tell,LOL.but they're sharp enough to know it's a monster


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! Great picture!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm guessin a bluegill x green sunfish hybrid... awesome fish!!!


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

Outstanding!!! Good for him!!!!! Does he understand he may never get another one like it?


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Great job!!! Sure a biggun. Must've required a little dancing getting that one in...(LOL)
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice gill. I always get a kick out of it , when a youngster catches a hog and they see that your excited and it makes them more of a fisherman or a show off................LOL.......................Rich


----------



## Underspin (Apr 4, 2008)

Awesome catch! There's nothing like seeing a kid catch a big fish, great job dad! I'll bet reeling that thing in was like pulling a dinner plate sideways through the water! And a dinner plate with attitude at that!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope ole dad gets that puppy mounted for the kid.He'll go the rest of his life and not nail another one like that,it's a once in a lifetime fish for sure.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

WOW what a monster! Now that's a panfish to be super proud of.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't forget to get him a Fish Ohio pin.


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Great photo! Tell him congrats for us!


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Fish! It is actually a cross between a green sunfish and bluegill, their the ones that used to be marketed as bluegill hybrids for stocking in ponds. They were quite popular until people started to figure out that when they spawn the majority of the hatch will be green sunfish. I actually have a pond where they are naturally because of the large concentration of both green sunfish and gills. They are super aggressive and the bigger mouth that they inherit from the green sunfish makes them more fun to fish for. Still a great fish.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great fish!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That is one awsome hybrid bluegill. Heck, I'm envious of the kid that got to reel it in


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

That's an awesome fish! Congrats! Great jersey too!


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow nice Fish!!


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Big Joshy said:


> awesome fish but im pretty sure its a green sunfish, not a bluegill. And a giant one at that.


Definitely a green sunfish. Definitely a beast. Nice fish!!!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

haha.. that fish is awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## Local_Pond_Fisher (May 13, 2009)

that is one of the biggest blue gill i have ever seen congrats


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow. Lil guy sure has a pretty good 'fish hold' for pictures.  Hand under the belly-thumb in the lip. Good job.


----------



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

Great job!! Get dad to mount that one on your bedroom wall for yas!!


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

Timothy Cory Hively, age 15, from Bethel, has caught a new state record Green Sunfish weighing 0.99 pounds from a farm pond in Clermont County on May 8. Hivelys catch was 10-5/8 inches in length. The fish was caught on spinning tackle with four-pound test mono, using a 1/8-ounce white Roostertail spinner at approximately 7 p.m.

if it was a green sunfish hello state record


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Dang that is one big old gill good job. I bet that kept the bass at bay.


----------



## farmem (Apr 11, 2010)

To me it doesn't appear to be a green sunfish (too broad) and not a redear sunfish either (no red spot on ear flap). I would say it's a monster bluegill !


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice fish! That photo should be on the cover of next years reg book.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice gill. Looks like a big ol female bluegill. Congrats young man.


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

Great fish, but this isn't a recent happening. Scared the heck out of me when Misfit commented...may he rest in peace.


----------



## bassbuster065 (Apr 28, 2010)

it looks like a pumpkinseed


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

yea rick,talk to us...god luv ya!!


----------



## farmem (Apr 11, 2010)

It lacks the color pattern of a pumpkinseed. I agree with the post that it's a monster bluegill. Where's a fish biologist when you need one ?


----------



## aepbassmaster (Apr 7, 2010)

that is a hybrid blue gill and i know excatly were that pond is i grew up fishing it how are you fishing there?


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

yup that be a hybrid. 1/2 bluegill 1/2 green sunfish. VERY nice catch!!! :B


----------

